

Unnamed Russian Banks Are Using AlterGeo’s Location Data For Credit Ratings - RougeFemme
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/23/unnamed-russian-banks-are-using-altergeos-location-data-for-credit-ratings/

======
andreykh
does it concern anyone? or will it be effective only in Russia?

